# Solved: Can't open 192.168.0.1



## zvone (May 22, 2003)

I am not able to see my modem properties(Netgear DM111P) on the above address. My IP told me to disable AVG resident shield for a while and try but it is all the same:"you are not able to connect to server, try again latter". Any similar experiences?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

What evidence do you have that the modem has that address? I don't know what address it has, but I doubt that is it.

My Motorola Surfboard modems have IP 192.168.100.1; I don't know if that's common among modems or is just Motorola's choice.


----------



## K7M (Feb 27, 2000)

Are you typing it in your browser as it states in your documentation???
http://192.168.0.1
Also I would try a different ethernet cable. You may have a bad cable.


----------



## zvone (May 22, 2003)

My IP gave me that address(they supplied a modem) and I was able to access it when I first connected a modem(a month ago).


----------



## smil3y73 (Jan 15, 2008)

I use that ip also in the browser. i have netgear also


----------



## zvone (May 22, 2003)

Yes I am typing it right and the cable is original(comes with the modem) and it was good a month ago.


----------



## zvone (May 22, 2003)

I finally figured it out! Under :Internet options-Connections-LAN settings I just untick the box for Proxy server(all boxes for LAN settings should be blank) and I was able to see 192.168.0.1 immediately. The only problem is that when I am not using Proxy server the download speed drops from around 12.000kbs to 8.000kbs(roughly). So after I checked my modem properties I ticked the box for proxy again. This can help people with slow connections as well I guess! Try it, you have nothing to loose!


----------

